# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: aFAN pro aquarium cooling fan by AquaLighterUK

## AquaticQuotient.com

Bob Mehen checks out this new offering from AquaLighterUK.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

